# New to FL and spearfishing



## danthedove (Sep 2, 2019)

I just moved down near Perdido Key. I am scuba certified and a strong swimmer, however, i am new to spearfishing. I am looking for somebody that would be willing to show me some good locations to go as well as some basic technical aspects of the sport. Thanks!


----------



## redlegs (Oct 1, 2007)

Dive Pro's on 98 is having a social on Saturday evening. Good way to meet lots of divers and spearo's, as well as meet the staff..


----------



## HammaHead (Nov 19, 2019)

Is the social a regular event that they do? I’m also brand new (certified last week) and just moved to Pcola beach and looking to get into spearfishing as well. Thx for any help


----------



## redlegs (Oct 1, 2007)

Lol I wouldn't call it a regular event. They kind of have one every once in a while. The last one was canceled and then rescheduled.
You can look for 3rd coast divers and panhandle divers on FB. Both loose "clubs" for the Pensacola area that get together for diving frequently. 3rd coast is associated with Dive Pro's
https://www.facebook.com/groups/190724667956899/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/3rdcoastdivers/


----------



## HammaHead (Nov 19, 2019)

Awesome, thanks for the info boss


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

I would have to say go to MBT in Pcola Lot of good people there


----------

